#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How would you implement a second filter system?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

One of my friend going to create a business website which requires two types of filters.One for brand and other for style.
He has implemented his brand filter.But he is confused how to conform with his existing design and put a style filter.


Can you guys tell me how to implement a second filter system?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> One of my friend going to create a business website which requires two types of filters.One for brand and other for style.
> He has implemented his brand filter.But he is confused how to conform with his existing design and put a style filter.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me how to implement a second filter system?



This second order low pass filter circuit has two RC networks,
R1  C1 and R2  C2
 which give the filter its frequency response properties. The filter design is based around a non-inverting op-amp configuration so the filters gain,A
 will always be greater than 1. Also the op-amp has a high input impedance which means that it can be easily cascaded with other active filter circuits to give more complex filter designs.

----------


## Bhavya

> This second order low pass filter circuit has two RC networks,
> R1 – C1 and R2 – C2
>  which give the filter its frequency response properties. The filter design is based around a non-inverting op-amp configuration so the filters gain,A
>  will always be greater than 1. Also the op-amp has a high input impedance which means that it can be easily cascaded with other active filter circuits to give more complex filter designs.


Can you tell me how this RC network help to implement the second filter?

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> One of my friend going to create a business website which requires two types of filters.One for brand and other for style.
> He has implemented his brand filter.But he is confused how to conform with his existing design and put a style filter.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me how to implement a second filter system?


It's really new to me, will you please explain what are the uses of filters?

----------

